# [DEU] Where do I put this little guy?



## Delta (8 Oct 2008)

Recently got promoted and I was handed one of this 



, any of you know where does this go?

Tailor is not available due to CF's contract was not renewed, so I got to do it by hand. Thanks.


----------



## army n navy medic (8 Oct 2008)

From CFP 265 Dress Instructions:

2. Army occupation badges
a. Jacket, service dress
(1) Worn by sergeants and below, centred on the lower right
sleeve, 12 cm (4-3/4 in.) from the bottom edge of the sleeve
to the bottom edge of the badge


----------



## Delta (8 Oct 2008)

Thank you for the reply, by any chance, is there a web site for CFP 265 Dress Instructions?


----------



## dangerboy (8 Oct 2008)

Delta said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply, by any chance, is there a web site for CFP 265 Dress Instructions?



Here is a site that you can find it at.  Keep in mind that it is only accessable from military computers on the DIN

http://otgmati000041.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/servlet/searchCFPD


----------



## Klinkaroo (8 Oct 2008)

Shoot me a PM with your e-mail address I will send you the PDF


----------



## BinRat55 (8 Oct 2008)

Is that a crewman trade badge? The resolution must be off, 'cause I would swear the tank is white...

And what base are you on where you would have to sew your own DEU????? Base Supply MUST have a tailoring contract so you are being fed a line or you are misunderstanding something...


----------



## aesop081 (8 Oct 2008)

Delta said:
			
		

> Recently got promoted



What were you promoted to ?

Reason i ask is that i find it hard to believe that anyone who got "promoted" would have no idea where his trade badge goes.


----------



## BinRat55 (8 Oct 2008)

What's more confusing is who get's a trade badge on promotion - I thought that was reserved for grad off 3's...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Oct 2008)

Easy you two.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Oct 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Is that a crewman trade badge? The resolution must be off, 'cause I would swear the tank is white...



Yes it is the Crewman (Armour) trade badge, I am betting the white look comes from the flash of the cam at a very close range.

My info might be dated but, for the Armour Corps, the wearing of trade badges was IAW the following (or used to be):

Tank alone= 1 PCF 
Tank w/laurels underneath=2 PCF courses
Tank w/crown on top=1 Advanced course
Tank w/crown and laurels=2 Advanced courses

PCF=Primary Combat Function.  A Tpr with his QL3 didn't have a PCF, and didn't wear the trade badge.  PCFs were/are things like Leo Gnr, Leo Dvr, Cougar Gnr, Cgr Dvr, Coyote Dvr/Gnr, etc.  Maybe GW or RecceGuy can correct me if I am wrong or if there is a revised policy.  The Adv courses were things like Av D & M (the old CADMS course?), Adv Comms, Adv Gnr, etc.

The fact that the OP said he got it on promotion (guessing to Tpr, w/1st chevron) and that no tailor is available would lead me to guess it is a PRes Armd unit in LFWA (from his profile, he is with LFWA).  PRes units, who normally don't get a PCF course as a rule (what the Reg Froce component of the Corps considers a PCF, and that which the Reg Force goes by) have, in the past, used their own system for the Corps trade badges (and I am not saying its right, or wrong...just what I've seen) as:

tank alone=QL3
tank w/laurels=QL4 course
tank w/crown on top=6A
tank w/crown and laurels=6B

Just an educated guess on my part, having been PRes Armd for a few years...I could be mistaken.  But for those questioning the fact the OP had it handed to him on promotion leads me to believe it is a PRes mbr.  I've seen that happen (much to the dismay of RSS WOs and Sgts  ;D).  The problem came from PRes Armour Corps, where Recce units would have a QL3 course, a QL4 Recce Crmn crse, a 6A crse (Ptl Cmdr) and 6B (Tp WO) crse, none of which were a true *PCF* course and they seemingly adopted their own way of wearing the trade badges.


----------



## Delta (11 Oct 2008)

To Eye In The Sky: Impressive, by any chance are you a MP? I did just got promoted to a Tpr in the PRes. And yes, the colour of the tank is not white, its yellow.

 I do find the trade badge situation quite interesting. I read that PRes mbrs are suppose to know how to drive a Leopard, but only 1 out of the 7x NCMs in my regiment knows how do drive one, only because he went over to Afghanistan. But we are all wearing the trade badge with a tank on it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Oct 2008)

Delta said:
			
		

> To Eye In The Sky: Impressive, by any chance are you a MP? I did just got promoted to a Tpr in the PRes. And yes, the colour of the tank is not white, its yellow.
> 
> I do find the trade badge situation quite interesting. I read that PRes mbrs are suppose to know how to drive a Leopard, but only 1 out of the 7x NCMs in my regiment knows how do drive one, only because he went over to Afghanistan. But we are all wearing the trade badge with a tank on it.



 No, I am not a MP, I just happened to have spent quite a bit of time in the PRes Armour world.


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Oct 2008)

Delta said:
			
		

> To Eye In The Sky: Impressive, by any chance are you a MP? I did just got promoted to a Tpr in the PRes. And yes, the colour of the tank is not white, its yellow.



Sharp intake of breath. I would hope that the actual colour is Gold. I can't believe that any of our brave armoured crews are Yellow! (Tongue firmly in cheek here)


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Oct 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Sharp intake of breath. I would hope that the actual colour is Gold. I can't believe that any of our brave armoured crews are Yellow! (Tongue firmly in cheek here)



While the description of the badge is "CF Gold' (the value of which is internal to the organization vice real gold which has a universal monetary value), "yellow" is a very appropriate colour for crewmen as when some remember their cavalry heritage.  The stripes on the full dress trousers (overalls) of some armoured regiments are "yellow".


----------

